

Engineers: Successful Product Manufacturing begins by Copying - jakarta
http://english.caing.com/englishNews.jsp?id=100117245&time=2010-02-10&cl=111&page=all

======
supahfly_remix
The article claims the BYD F3 costs half the price of the Corolla. Despite its
recent recall problems, Toyota has a highly efficient inventory system, and I
highly doubt that 50% of the cost of the Corolla is profit.

Is BYD's car really equivalent to a Corolla? What exactly are they copying
then?

~~~
dtegart
Part of the cost is due to design engineering, not just manufacturing. Since
they are just copying the design, they can save a quite a bit.

------
gamble
The Japanese also had a reputation as 'skillful mimics' in the US during the
1950s and 60s. It wasn't long before they could outdo their mentor.

